# Bottle baby, when to move outside



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I only have a three sided shed for the goats outside. I have one bottle baby in the house right now. Her mother died and so did her sister. I am wondering when i can transition her to be outside with the rest of the herd? She is two weeks old. She is a mini nubian. 

I have one other kids that is two days younger than her, but she is with her mother.

Lily, the bottle baby, in currently living in a dog crate in my den. She is taken outside to go potty and the kids play with her everyday after school. 

Our winter has been very moderate, but the last thing i want is to put her out and then have a frozen kid. 

How and when should i do this?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I would transition month and a half old kids outside when nighttime temps do not get below 55 degrees....but that is me.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd move her outside but make sure she has a warm enclosure with a heat lamp in it for the next 3 months.

If you move her in with the rest of your herd good chance they will beat her up and possibly kill her.

I raise all my kids on the bottle and never put them in the barn till they are aroud 4 months old. They have to be fast and agile enough to avoid bullying.
It's even worse if you dam raise your goats and put a bottle baby in because they form family groups that will attack odd goats.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

The way I did it with our little Monkey was when she reached 20 lbs. She was a summer baby so temps didnt matter. We have a huge and I mean HUGE owl that lives out here so I was worried about him picking her up. Is there a way you can start taking her outside to the herd during the day? I would be worried about leaving her out there with them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We are having hawk trouble here, too. Got the neighbor's chickens.

I'd wait a while!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a small dog kennel with an igloo in it that is inside the fence with the goats. I could put her in there, so they could see her and smell her, but not get to her and hurt her. Would that be good for during the day? Then bring her in at night?
I thought it was not safe to use a heat lamp.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I had assumed you would have separate quarters for her....but I still would not put her outside until she is a month and a half.

The person to ask about this, who dos the TONS of bottle babies, would be Thaiblue. I generally sell off my bottle babies at a month, right after their corid run. Thai tends to keep hers around longer and would know the best times.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I have decided to keep her. She is blue eyed and polled. Plus, she is from my Sassy, who if you remember is gone. Maybe sentimental, but hopefully she will turn into a good milker like mom.
Yes there would be sepertate areas. chain link fence between them.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

She should be fine outside on her own with adequate shelter. Since she's been in the house, I'd take her out with you for chores daily. Then I'd move her to the barn where she cannot go outside for at least a week. 

My goat kids never come inside (the house that is) except to dry them off. I never run heat lamps. I do keep them inside 24/7 in the barn until they're about a month old - but mainly its for us owner's convenience. They come out daily while I do chores so they can get into trouble and amuse me.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

Sometimes it feels like tons lol. 

I would put her out here and there during the day so she can make friends with the other kid. They love to bounce around outside, stick their nose in the dirt and pee every 5 seconds. 
I would start with half an hour while watching, then up it each day. If the doe is not being mean to her and she and the kid are playing, leave her out longer each time and bring her in at night. If the dam raised one is not in threat of being taken by a hawk neither would the bottle kid. I have LGD so that part I do not worry about. Teddy is very watchful of threats from the sky, Chubby not until the guineas scream. 

By a week old they can better regulate their temps and I would not have a heat lamp anywhere near hay, wood shavings, plastic etc. I tried it once and the goats kept pulling on the cord, some are Nubians and could reach where I knotted it, they are nosier then cats. I use lots of waste hay, wood shavings, hot water bottles and dog coats, it is safer. 

Winter dam raised kids wear little dog coats when it is cold, on nice days I take them off, wash them and as soon as it gets cold put them on again. But once they hit a few weeks old I do not use them at all since their fur has wintered up, they can hold their own temp and sleep in baby piles. 
By 2 months old I would have her out there full time. She will not freeze at that age if she is sleeping with the others and you have good bedding. My current 3 are in the mudroom at night and right after their morning bottle I put them outside. Unless of course if it is raining, oh jeez they act like I am sending them to their death. They are 6 weeks old and soon will be in the barn at night, I expect a week of screaming followed by reluctant acceptance of the evil turns of events.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I don't worry about anything getting the goats with Maggie (LGD) out there. She actually cleaned the kids up when Sassy had them, poor thing was so out of it. I will take her with me when i do chores for the next week or so then out for the day as long as it is not raining. Then my mid March, out full time. Do you think that would be ok? The only thing that worries me is she shivers when she is outside now. Is that normal? I guess she just needs to acclimate herself, right?
I do have little dog sweaters i can put on her.


----------

